# My dog has hives and is really itchy



## melw89 (Nov 23, 2016)

I have a 3yr old blue brindle pitbull and for the past few weeks has been extremely itchy. She has little bumps down her sides but no where else and she eats her feet and is constantly shaking her head. I've been feeding her Rachel Ray (the beef kind) and I've been doing all this research and spending all this money that I don't have with no solution. I give her a Benadryl once a day. I have noticed when I come home from work she doesn't have these hives or bumps but she gets them after she eats. She has never had food allergies before and her and my other pit have been on this for over a year. Her coat is dull and she doesn't look as lean as she used to while my other pit is fat and hearty. I am on a very strict budget but I want a decent quality affordable food to try that won't break my budget but will help my dog and keep her out of the vets office. Any recommendations on food or if this could really be a food allergy? My vet claims that it's an outdoor allergy like pollen, ragweed, etc.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What are you feeding?


----------



## melw89 (Nov 23, 2016)

Currently it's the Rachel Ray Nutrish beef and brown rice. My vet claims it's an environmental/contact allergy but I just don't know.


----------



## melw89 (Nov 23, 2016)

She has little bumps down her sides and when we pet her back and sides she scrunches her skin up like it's either itchy or uncomfortable. I try and bathe her twice a week and I wipe her feet and body off as soon as she comes in from being outside. I know she doesn't have fleas. I've spent countless hours of researching what the allergy could be but I just can't seem to find anything. I give her apple cider vinegar baths to help calm the itching which does help for a little bit then she goes right back to itching her sides and chewing and licking her feet. I have noticed that after she eats her ears and face get red also.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream is $44 for a 30 lb bag on chewy.com

Things I do for my dog who has intense allergies, both food and environmental...

Supplement food with ACV with the mother, bovine colostrum and fish oil. 
Duoxo with the orange writing. Shampoo, wipes, and spray. Bathe with that shampoo every few weeks. Wipe paws after every outdoor excursion and spray before bed every night. I also give him a 24 hour zyrtec every morning. I feed raw, but if it's not in your budget, Taste of the Wild is a relatively good food and is reasonably priced. 


Please keep in mind that the Zyrtec has been discussed with my vet specifically for my dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I am sorry your pup is going through this. There are expensive tess you can do to help isolate what specific allergies are but like Ecko said my dog also has crazy allergies. The allergy can take a few weeks to subside if they are food realted, dealing with both food and environment can be stressful. Basically trial and error. Try a bag of food for three months, if the belly and body dont seem to respond try a different protein. Most dogs are allergic to chicken based kibbles and grains. I would try a diet that eliminates those options. Wait a few months, then transition to a different food. Potatoe can also be a allergy trigger so maybe try a kind without potaoes. 

As for the environmental allergies, I use local bee pollen and honey for my dog. Great for the skin and his allergies. Local meaning sourced within 50 miles of your house so the bees feed on flowers andtrees your dog is allergic to. Still get some weird fall allergy that I use benadryl on for about a week every fall. Much better than year round like he was took me 2 years to find a food that worked. It can be a long process but worth it in the end.


----------



## melw89 (Nov 23, 2016)

I will try these things maybe one at a time so I can maybe figure out if it's food related or environmental or both. I just feel like a totally worthless fur mom. She doesn't act miserable, she's a very happy go lucky high energy dog, but I just want to take her itchy away. Thank you all for the advice!


----------



## sarah.l1974 (Nov 28, 2016)

melw89 said:


> I will try these things maybe one at a time so I can maybe figure out if it's food related or environmental or both. I just feel like a totally worthless fur mom. She doesn't act miserable, she's a very happy go lucky high energy dog, but I just want to take her itchy away. Thank you all for the


----------



## sarah.l1974 (Nov 28, 2016)

sarah.l1974 said:


> If she's chewing on her feet, it may be a yeast infection. My pity is plagued with skin allergies as well. He has little red bumps that come up on his back,neck and feet. He was very itchy, and red, which Benadryl helped but changing to a grain free kibble really did the job. Do some research, this may be your dogs problem as well. I found a recipe for a foot soak that helps. It's one cup of lemon juice
> One cup of apple cider vinegar
> One cup of peroxide and 5-8 drops of peppermint oil. Soak for 3-5 mins after bath. Make sure you dry her feet very well. In between the toes especially. It will dry the pads out. I use this cream that keeps them soft. Sorry can't remember the name. I hope this helps. Also, change of seasons makes him flare up. So, it's probably many different allergies we're dealing with. Poor pity's they all seem to have this problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

